# Wanting A House Bun In VA



## binkies (May 30, 2006)

Devil, aka Cooper, has been gone for a longwhile now. I miss him terribly. I have been wanting another bun to fillthe hole in my life. Does anyone know of a spayed or neutered littlecritter around Southwest VA? The zip code is 24293.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

i would try looking at your local shelters..they might have some bunnies that are already spayed/neutered.. or youcould try petfinder


----------



## binkies (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, but I have already scoured petfinder. And the shelters here only have cats and dogs. Have called before.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

when i was looking for a bunny i went on googleand searched for all the rescue organizations around us...i ended uphaving to drive 4hrs


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2006)

Hi! I remember you! Haveyou heard anything about Cooper? Did he go to a goodhome? He was so cute!

I hope you can find somebunny. Maybe we could help run a needy bunny to you?


----------



## binkies (May 31, 2006)

Yay! I am glad that I am not forgotten!!! 

Cooper spent a couple of months with the rescue director. Turned intothe best little feller. He was adopted out and has a nice girlfriend tolive with.

I miss having him around. Of course, my visitors are glad he is gone


----------



## binkies (May 31, 2006)

I may be getting a rabbit transported fromupstate!! Yay! I dont have pictures, but she is brown like acottontail. 2 2/1 year old dwarf, spayed.

Wish me luck! I will post pictures as soon asI get some.


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2006)

Good luck! I was just about to post these two upstate rescues for you, if you hadn't seen them yet:
http://www.bunnylu.org/
http://www.rabbitsinthehouse.org/

Is this little guy's pic on a website somewhere?


----------



## binkies (May 31, 2006)

No, the director hasnt had time to take pictures. She hasnt been with them for long.



I gave them a description of what I wanted and they told me about her.My only regret is that she isnt a lop. I was hoping for a big squishyarmful of bun. But of course I am willing to give that up for thepersonality.


----------



## binkies (Jun 2, 2006)

I finally have pictures!!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 2, 2006)

shes adorable!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

What a cutie!!!! Congratulations.


----------

